# BUSTED - Mitt Romney Profits From Offshore Tax Havens!



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*BUSTED - Mitt Romney Profits From Offshore Tax Havens!*

_latimes.com -_ While in private business, Mitt Romney utilized shell companies in two offshore tax havens to help eligible investors avoid paying U.S. taxes, federal and state records show. His campaign cites his record while governor of Massachusetts of closing state tax loopholes; his involvement with foreign tax havens had not previously come to light.

Don't all large Businesses practice this?


----------

